# How much are your heating cost?..



## crossout (Oct 25, 2013)

mine is zero! glad i don't have to heat with wood lol like i did a few yrs ago at a different house....  propane is include in rent awesome hell of a deal not bad for 2,800 suq ft house this was the listing for the house to prove.... i get "free" propane lol i think the owners pre buy propane too much back then      http://www.houserentals.com/listing/1383383-5262-belding-rd-belding-mi-48809                                               any ways have a great warm winter!!


----------



## pen (Oct 25, 2013)

Sounds like that is as good a deal as you can get while still paying rent.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 26, 2013)

+1

No maintenance or heating costs would make renting a lot more attractive!

Matt


----------



## crossout (Oct 28, 2013)

yeah not bad at all i guess its a great way for them to use up there propane pre buy...


----------



## crossout (Dec 13, 2013)

unreal this house used 75 gals of propane in 5 days! i set it at 73 this is with this cold air blast i am so glad i am not paying for heat! stay warm every one


----------



## altmartion (Dec 13, 2013)

crossout said:


> unreal this house used 75 gals of propane in 5 days! i set it at 73 this is with this cold air blast i am so glad i am not paying for heat! stay warm every one


they let you control the stat?


----------



## crossout (Dec 13, 2013)

yes lol heres the post to prove free propane lol http://hotpads.com/rentals/5262-Bel...se,medium,large,garden,&dupeGrouping=building they are just renting to keep the farm in the family name i guess


----------



## altmartion (Dec 13, 2013)

wow, good for you. i would never let do that in my rentals. i don't mind breaking even but i refuse to loose it. lol


----------



## crossout (Dec 14, 2013)

i am sure they are making some money its just they are not greedy i guess


----------

